# Today I lost one of my best friends...



## elevan (Jun 6, 2011)

In the summer of 2000 we brought home a little puppy who stole our hearts.  A beautiful chocolate lab named Beanie.  She grew into quite a dog, loving all who came into her life be they human or critter.  Birds and flies were the only critters who had to fear her.  Beanie battled cancer and won...but it came back. So, this morning we made the decision to let her go to that great dog park in the sky.

We will love you forever Beanie!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 6, 2011)

Emily, so sorry to hear of the loss of a best friend.

We also are dog people and have lost one or two.

The only bad thing about dogs is that they just don't live long enough!!

Again, condolences.

DonnaBelle


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 6, 2011)

My most sincere condolences.  

It is so hard to loose your dog, I am crying for you.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm soooo sorry.  Furbabies should live forever, pain free....


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you. It's so hard to let them go.  They're only with us for such a short while.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh my, I am so sorry for you... I know how hard it is to loose a best friend.


----------



## Snowhunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry     Its tough losing a dog thats been such a close part of your life for so long


----------



## warthog (Jun 6, 2011)

So srry for your loss   

RIP Beanie.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 6, 2011)

.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry!  It's so incredibly hard to lose them.  Hugs........


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog. Sending lots of hugs to you.      
Rainbow Bridge 

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...
Got this from someone on BYC


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost your furry little friend


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog. Sending lots of hugs to you.
> Rainbow Bridge
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> ...


Thank you so much for this.  Someone sent it to me on Facebook too and though it brings tears to my eyes, it brings comfort to my heart.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 6, 2011)

Elevan did not mean to bring more tears to your eyes. But I am glad it did help some. I have lost my best friends also and it kills. Hang in there.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 15, 2011)

I know exactly what you are going through and I am very sorry. On May 10, we put our 16 1/3 year old miniature poodle down. I woke up at 3:30 AM to him having a seizure on the bed and he didn't stop seizing until we took him to the emergency vet where they gave him a sedative (he was still seizing though, he just wasn't jerking around). He was put down at 4:10 AM, shortly after we arrived.


----------



## elevan (Jul 15, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I know exactly what you are going through and I am very sorry. On May 10, we put our 16 1/3 year old miniature poodle down. I woke up at 3:30 AM to him having a seizure on the bed and he didn't stop seizing until we took him to the emergency vet where they gave him a sedative (he was still seizing though, he just wasn't jerking around). He was put down at 4:10 AM, shortly after we arrived.


  My condolences to you as well.

My Beanie had epilepsy too...but it was the recurring melanoma that she had that finally did her in.

It's so hard to watch an animal (or a human) go through a seizure.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I know it can be hard to lose a furry friend that you're close to.  I raised a black lab for my grandma about a year back who now lives on her farm.  Labs are good dogs.  I remember bringing him home at 8 weeks old, he was so cute.  Dogs are the greatest, they're very loyal, and give them a pat on the head and they'll love you forever.  Your chocolate lab was a very gorgeous dog. Again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 16, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family.  I know how that goes.  My Kuvacz at 7 got liver cancer.  We did all we could for Ice but it wasn't meant to be.  It's tough making that decision but it's your responsibility as a responsible "Pet Keeper".   You did the right thing for a Family Pack member.   You respected his dignity.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 16, 2011)

Condolences to you and your family, Emily.

We have experienced this and know how sad you are.  He was a beautiful boy.

DonnaBelle


----------

